# Gear up for V-Day



## CEM Store (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm here to remind you that it is Valentine's Day next monday. Don't get caught off guard   All PDE-5 Inhibitors are on sale at the store:

Liquid Cia 30mg/mL 30mL
Liquid V 25mg/mL 30mL
Liquid Varden 5mg/mL 30mL
iPT-141 10mg

Click the link below:

PDE5 Inhibitors - Research Chemicals

CEM


----------

